# Heartburn: from BBQ sauce?



## jpinmaryland

So I made the pulled pork from the other thread and it was great. I had a good size portion the first day and quite a bit of BBQ sauce and got real bad heartburn. Real bad. Lasted most of the night, antacid tabs did nothing. 

I get heartburn about once a month maybe and I'm wondering the causes. The next day I ate the same pork w/o the BBQ sauce and I was fine. Could this be the cause of my heartburn?

Mind you, spicy foods dont do this to me. I eat lots of hot peppers and I dont think they've ever given me any problems...other than that Thai place that really didnt know what they were doing, I mean canned baby corn? 

But anyhow, I am wondering about this and does anyone else have a similar experience? ALso what do you take? Anything over the counter?


----------



## QSis

I find beer to be the culprit for triggering acid-reflux in me.

Prilosec OTC is a beautiful thing.  

Lee


----------



## Dave Hutchins

Prilosec helps me a lot no more acid reflux for severl years


----------



## college_cook

What else did you eat on those days?  I don't imagine that BBQ would be the culprit, but it's certainly not impossible.


----------



## Maverick2272

BBQ sauce does it for me as well, but spicy foods don't. For me it is processed foods, and that includes something in the bottled BBQ sauces as well.
Prilosec OTC and diet changes got me off the prescription stuff.


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher

jpinmaryland said:


> But anyhow, I am wondering about this and does anyone else have a similar experience? ALso what do you take? Anything over the counter?



What kind of bbq sauce was it......mild, spicy or hot? I'm fine with mild, but any thing that has a hint of a pepper (not black) will get my reflux going for a few days. That's why you 'rarely' see me cooking anything Tex-Mex, etc.

I do 40 mg of Nexium 2x day.


----------



## Barb L.

I really think each person who deals with acid reflux, different things set them off at different times.  I finally went on protonix and haven't had any problems in years.   It was a life saver for me  !


----------



## texasgirl

Vinegar does it for me. I take Pepsid, works a long time and pretty quickly.


----------



## kitchenelf

Eventually, the bottom line is that anything that churns up stomach acids will give you heartburn.  It got to the point with me that water would do it.  4 gulps of water and I was well on my way!  I take Prilosec every day and it helps!  For those days I need a bit more (and it's only about 2 or 3 times a year and it involves red wine or sour mix ) Tums picks up the slack.  There are some things that may help if you Google natural remedies for heartburn but if it's bad you just need to start Prilosec.

Acidic things certainly can trigger it and BBQ sauce is highly acidic.  But remember, ANYTHING you put in your mouth as the capacity to churn up stomach acids.


----------

